
Glitch offers a paid plan 8$ for 5 boosted projects - valentinvieriu
https://glitch.com/pricing
======
willio58
I still cannot tell what glitch is after landing on their site a few times.
There’s lots of ideas laid out for how you could use it, but I can’t find a
good use case for me.

Users of glitch: what do you use it for?

~~~
fzzzy
It's like smalltalk or hypercard.

It's a programming environment. You can use it for anything you can program a
computer for. In other words: anything.

------
codeddesign
Why is there an ad on HN?

